# What are the best looking headlights?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

I got the clear corners and changed the bulbs, and next I want to put new headlights. But I'm not sure which ones to buy. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I say crystal clear headlights all the way, H4 owns


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you could get projector headlights with black instead of chrome surrounding the lights, that would be cool.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HID conversion on projector/halo.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Example*



himilefrontier said:


> *If you could get projector headlights with black instead of chrome surrounding the lights, that would be cool. *


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

the black projector look w/ the smoked crystal clears is a really nice combo...but real projectors are hard to find nowadays and ur left with these halos that u see everywhere.. halos wud seem pretty cool cuz they on bimmerz and such, but apparently according to a bunch of people that have them, they suck; the halos dont really light up the road too well. i believe the halos use H3 and H1 bulbs.

so, i recommend going to crystal clear h4 headlamps for functionality and putting in sum piaa xtreme whites or sylvania silverstars. they look a lot nicer than the stock prism pattern and u dun hafta second-guess what lies ahead at nite as u mite if u got the halos.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

want some projectors?????


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

mine light up the road 10X better then the factory and I love the look better then crystal clear...to me those are the same as factory but clear LOL (just my 2cents)
mines werent that hard to adjust either...I read alot on how people have a hard time adjusting them and all but mine worked out good, pain to install but it was well worth it. I may go with stealth corners later


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well pearsont.. you havent seen crystal clears obviously.. they are 3x better than stock headlight systems.. the beam pattern goes up to the right, so it illuminates everything like signs pedestrians etc etc.. i suggest trying crystal H4's.. you'll definatly change your mind very fast


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stealth crystal heads.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

The Stealth Crystals look pimp.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

IMO, i say go for the Crystal Clears


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

damn, those stealth corners are PIZIMP1


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think the Black Halos look the best.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *stealth crystal heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look familiar.  There's more pics here too. http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?Page=6

I need to take some new pics though...I repainted the grille a little lighter.

Liuspeed, dont forget about me with the next gen. stealth corners....mine suck more and more every day. LOL


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

those stealth crystals are hot , but they wouldnt work with my silver/polish accents on my car and the reg. crystal corners.. 

i had projectors and they SUCKED!!! my factories are brighter with diff bulbs , when it rained i couldnt see squat!


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I kinda have the same problem.... I don't know what to do with my front in... I have the clear corner lights, the ones without any orange at all in them, and then I have the infiniti chrome grill... now my problem is should I go with the halo black or the chrome ones?? Would you think it would look funny with black halo and everything else chromed or clear.... decisions decision... any suggestions would help
Oh yea and what color is your car? that might help decide what kind of headlights you should get.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah , i would def stick with the chrome look ... to have stealth with chrome would just look silly ....


----------

